# San Bernardino Amtrak Station



## AMTRAK-P42 (Mar 5, 2006)

In light of me beginning college at UofR in the fall, I was curious if anyone was familiar with the parking and general area at the San Bernardino station. I plan on using Metrolink quite a bit so I was wondering about parking there for a few days?


----------



## gswager (Mar 5, 2006)

I wouldn't park at San Bernardino station because it is located in bad part of town unless just for a daytrip.

Check on http://www.omnitrans.org for San Bernardino public transportation. http://www.riversidetransit.com/home/index.htm is for Riverside area. Redlands is in the middle between Riverside and San Bernardino.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Mar 5, 2006)

How about the Rialto and Fontana stops? Are they any better? I could probably drive to them if the parking was better/in a better area. Worse comes to worse I could always take a cab from campus I suppose.


----------



## gswager (Mar 5, 2006)

That I do not know. I know that Redlands and Rialto Metrolink station has a direct bus route (if I remember correctly from last year research before vacation). Best way is to contact Metrolink for further info or take a joyride to several stations in middle of the night and see what's out there.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Mar 6, 2006)

gswager, so you think it will be alright for me to keep my car there for say, a day trip the beach; leaving at around 8am and coming back around 9-10pm? Or is it one of those "not-after-dark" situations?


----------



## gswager (Mar 6, 2006)

It should be okay as long as there are scheduled stops, esp. with late commuters. I recommend to park closer to station under well-lighted area even though the first comers take the best spots. One day is good enough without worrying. Any stations for day use parking is good. It is supposed to have private security at each station for parking patrol and assisting with passengers, esp. ladies at night.

It'll take few trips to allow you to familiar with the surroundings.

As for beach, sunrise occurs after 11 am due to fog/overcast, unless you're a surfer or scuba diver.


----------



## Guest_Warbonnet (Mar 6, 2006)

P-42,

As a native and regular metrolink rider on the San Berdo line, don't leave your car overnight at the S.B. station unless it is a real junker. Do what I do on overnighters etc.: Leave your car at the Rancho Cucumonga Station. It is a safe, upscale\corporate area. Catch the San Bernadino line to LAUS, and connect with the Surfliner north or south, or whatever. I do this all the time with no problems. Forget the San Bernadino station though. It's just not worth the risk.

Warbonnett

So. Cal.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Mar 6, 2006)

Guest_Warbonnet said:


> P-42,
> As a native and regular metrolink rider on the San Berdo line, don't leave your car overnight at the S.B. station unless it is a real junker. Do what I do on overnighters etc.: Leave your car at the Rancho Cucumonga Station. It is a safe, upscale\corporate area. Catch the San Bernadino line to LAUS, and connect with the Surfliner north or south, or whatever. I do this all the time with no problems. Forget the San Bernadino station though. It's just not worth the risk.
> 
> Warbonnett
> ...


Alright sounds good. Is the parking at the Rancho Cucamonga station in a parking deck or is it in a parking-lot style? How much is overnight parking?


----------



## gswager (Mar 6, 2006)

It's a parking-lot style in a really good neighborhood. The cost is free.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

Officially, the San Berdoo station does not have overnight parking - my reccomendation is to go from Riverside! Free, even overnight, parking, and I've never run into the extreme crowding situations I've seen at the dinky SB lot...


----------

